# Blue Ridge Park Way



## H2H1 (Aug 22, 2012)

HELLO FRIENDS, I need some advice. WE are taking the convertible on the BLPW and would like to know some rest sites along the way. We will be getting on at Cherokee NC. So, just how far on the PW would a rest area be. I know we will be getting off at OTTERS PEAKS to go see Ken while in the area. I guess I really need to know where would rest rooms be along the way.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

damn ,, hollis u will mess up what hair u have left riding in that convertable  , but since u are that close to me ,, Cherro is not that far for me ,, u could have at least called ,, and we would have gone with u ,, i have a convertable also ,, a jeep cj5 ,, soft top :excitement: and we have convoyed there ,, well kinda ,, but wished u would have let m know u are gonna be close ,, but oh well maybe on the return trip 
as far as rest areas ,, well all i know is about mother nature ,, there is alot of trees u can use along the way ,, don;t really know of any "real rest stops "


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 23, 2012)

it not for me, it for the ladies who will be with me. Trees will work find for me, but the ladies are scare of what on the ground where they need to walk to get to the trees. I guess I will not let them drink any water, beer or wine, maybe that will keep the bladder gladder. We will be there late Sept. and going to Cosy ACRES camp ground in VA. last week of Oct. for the mini M&G all are welcome to come.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2012)

i would like to come ,, but i have made plans for MR that weekend ,, but i can cancel them ,, if u all want me to come to the "mini" M&G ,, but i am hoping the new MH will be here ,, they said "dec" but i got an email today from them that it might be late Nov ,, i sure hope so ,, i want to take that thing apart and see what makes it tick ,, oops sorry as usual ,, i got off track ,,  have a great M&G ,, and hope i can make any others ,, i am attending one other kinda rally ,, or M&G in sept here ,, it is being held by another forum place ,, in Sevierville


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 23, 2012)

I know WE was going to it also it is the Family Motor Coach Assoc. and you have to be a member of the ASSSO and I am, but a little pricey if you attend it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2012)

this is the one we have allready paid for ,, don;t really like the place ,, but thought it would be nice to meet others ,, 

http://www.irv2.com/cmps_index.php?page=2012

this might be the same one u are talking about ,, hollis ,, not sure ,, but thought i would ask


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes Rod that is the one, I got 2 invites on a rallys, and that is one of them. But since we are doing the BRPW will will skip this one.


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Rod.  You need to contact the wagon master for the iRV2 rally as soon as possible.  The rally is sold out and unless you used a pseudo name you're not on the attendee's list. There is one attendee's name not listed that they are trying to contact, maybe thats you.  

I just thought I would mention this as I don't want you arriving with the "no room in the inn" sign hanging out.

Her ya go Hollis...everything you possibly want to know about the BRP.  Enjoy, its a great ride.

http://www.blueridgeparkway.org/v.php?pg=5


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks Jim, I needed that.

BTW, how have you been doing? We have missed your wisdom on the forum. I hope your health is OK and that not holding you back. ANYWAY  glad to hear from you.


----------



## cb5300 (Sep 12, 2012)

H2H1;79441 said:
			
		

> I know WE was going to it also it is the Family Motor Coach Assoc. and you have to be a member of the ASSSO and I am, but a little pricey if you attend it.



What FMCA rally are you speaking of? I know of the iRV2 rally but I can't seem to find anything about the FMCA rally in TN at the same time.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 12, 2012)

hello Charles and Martha,  welcome to this great forum. I seemed to have made a mistake when I was talking to Rod. I was reading the mag. and got it messed up with the IRV2 forum rally in TN. And that was the one we was going to, but it is the same week we are doing the BRPW. Sorry if I confused anyone.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 2, 2012)

well here is an up date,,, we aren't heading up to do the BRPW. I recently had a stint put in one of the blood vessel of my heart. It had a 95% blockage, so now that we have that out of the way, I am recouperating. My heart Dr said I should not do the trip since it is so close to the time I had the stint put in. So that trip is OUT. Very disappointed, but so happy about find the 95% blockage and got it fixed. I was told I beat the widow maker. maybe next year


----------

